# really need some schooling advise



## mr.farenheight (Apr 27, 2006)

*Hello, I am strongly considering enrolling in the CIA in Hyde Park,NY for AOS in pastry and baking. Right now I am in the process of fulfilling my required 6 months of work experience; as an assistant at a local bakery.In addition I have worked as bus boy.expeditor,runner and a short stay as prep cook. My questions are*

*(1) If I do enroll at the CIA what would the approximate cost of everything including an AOS,books,living expense ect. ?*

*(2)Do I need a car if I am living on campus?*

*(3) What are the dorms like(single,dbl,ect)?*

*(4)what is the overall feeling you get from the instructors?*

* (5) Does the CIA have international connections for students who want to study abroad? *

* -Thank you in advance for your help.*


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

*(1) If I do enroll at the CIA what would the approximate cost of everything including an AOS,books,living expense ect. ?*
There are a lot of scholarships available, I think it's around 8k a semsester.

*(2)Do I need a car if I am living on campus?*
Not really. There are plenty of people with cars that you could hitch a ride with, however there really isn't anything within walking distance other than a bar.

*(3) What are the dorms like(single,dbl,ect)?*
Not many singles. I think there are 3 on the whole campus not including the RA's rooms.

*(4)what is the overall feeling you get from the instructors?*
I can't say much for the Baking and Pastry instructors but I've loved my Chefs so far.

* (5) Does the CIA have international connections for students who want to study abroad? *
Yes. You can go abroad for your extern but you must speak the language.

* -Thank you in advance for your help.*


----------

